# Recaimed wood fence projects???



## Elder (May 3, 2011)

My neighbor just tore down a 6 ft. wood fence in his back yard and has them stacked up in his yard. I am getting into finding reclaimed lumber because of budget constraints. Is wood fencing a good form of reclaimed lumber? What are some good projects I could use the lumber for? Your ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!

Matt


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Do you know what type of wood it is. If it's pressure treated I'd make sure I only made outside projects like another fence, planter boxes, benches, etc.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Its probably cedar and it is a good choice for bird houses and outdoor planter boxes.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Matt, welcome to LJ. I love to get old cedar fencing and make birdhouses and feeders out of it. I just made one last week. Here's you a link if you want to see it.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47967


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I love it for making bird houses as well….


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

The mostest awesomest reclaimed wooden fence board project ever A child's log building kit mostly made from old fence boards. Be sure to scroll down, there are some pictures of built structures here.


----------



## Bye (Dec 5, 2011)

I like to make outdoor coolers & trash cans with lids with old fence and it works great!!


----------



## Bye (Dec 5, 2011)

They are a little bit bigger than a bird house.


----------



## FenceWorkshop (Nov 5, 2009)

Those look great. If it's cedar fencing, it's good to go.


----------

